# Fabrica Spinergy en Mexico?



## chamuko (May 10, 2006)

Hola,
Hace algunos años escuche un rumor que la fabrica de spinergy estaba en Mexico. Alguien sabe si es cierto, y si se pueden comprar rines directo de fabrica?... acabo de romper uno de un amigo.
Gracias!


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Si segun lo que yo tenía entedido y la caja de unos rines Spinergy que compré si se hacían en México pero en una maquiladora, por lo que no era posible conseguirlos directamente de la fabrica. 
Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Se hacen las partes en EUA y se ensamblan aquí en México, por lo que no es posible comprarlas "de fabrica".


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Muy a webo, lo que le llaman "factory rejects" y hasta eso, no estaria seguro...


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

Creo que la fabrica cerro hace 2 o 3 años.


----------



## baja1974 (Dec 29, 2006)

Se me hace que estaba en Mexicali,Baja California....


----------



## kokoAzuela (Feb 1, 2007)

*tarde pero sin sueño...*

Un poco tarde para postear esto, pero la fabrica no esta cerrada, está abierta en Ensenada, Baja Calif. aunque no es una fabrica como tal, es un taller muy grande y bien equipado de torno y maquinas CNC.. Los hijos y la fam del dueño tienen un equipo de ciclismo...


----------

